# Dog commands Russian/Ukraine



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a dog I'm starting to work with at a local animal sanctuary. He's beautiful, most likely DDR. The family may have been Russian or Ukraine. Briefly mentioned while I was talking to the one of the employees. Where can I find an audio of different languages for commands? 

We know he knows Sit, Speak, Shake. He completely ignored Down but that may be because he is really bent out of shape over being dumped there and wasn't comfortable. But it makes me wonder if he was possibly trained in a "native" language.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Google Translate will not only translate, but pronouce the words for you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'll keep that bookmarked. Unfortunately there are many words just for sit so I think I need input from someone who uses the commands.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i looked but this was all i could find RUSSIAN DOG COMMANDS - Full List and Pronunciation / Russian Dog i hope it helps!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks.  I spoke to the shelter again and the people did say that he was not trained in any other language other than English...and were oddly insulted by the question even though they are Russian and it would make perfect sense. lol Unfortunately, they won't cooperate in any way so it's impossible to try to get a pedigree. He sure looks DDR.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

poor dog.....hopefully he finds a good home!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Lee...this guy was one hot mess the first time I saw him. You couldn't even get near the kennel. Snarling, lunging. He came in with over 150 porcupine quills everywhere, including thru his tongue and sinuses. The owners were going to try to remove them with pliers because they wouldn't pay $500 for a vet to do it. So the shelter agreed to take them out and they were supposed to come get him the next day...and never showed up.

So you have a dog in pain and in a strange place...a dog that was used as a guard dog because "that's what they are for".

When I saw him last weekend, he was taking treats nicely and throwing out behaviors to work for them....sit, speak, shake...but still pretty nervous. He really needs an experienced person to get him out of there and work with him a bit. He is a beautiful dog. Nice build, nice masculine head and motivation to work. He's smart. He picked up the idea of Touch pretty quickly. He seemed nervous about the leash and we just wanted him to target the leash in my hand. It didn't take him long to figure out touching the leash in my hand got him a treat.

I'll get pictures of him this weekend when I go back to work with him. I think he's going to be a lot of fun once he trusts us.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

is he young enough to be rehabbed as a police dog or narcotics dog??? I have a friend who is a state trooper who has donated a couple of dogs to LE/SAR who were started as narcotics dog / tracking dogs - a dog with some basics could be desireable to a small force ....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old will they take them? He's only about 4 years old. He was very fearful when brought in. Big show at the kennel but would cower in the corner when a person went in to get his dish. Not sure who to contact in our area for an eval?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

4 is getting up there......get a handle on him and I will ask Kevin if he knows anyone up in that area (which is???) He was stationed in Coudersport for 2 years.....

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Near the Towanda barracks, a couple hours from Coudersport. They are supposed to be evaling him (officially) this weekend. I only get up there on Saturdays due to work schedule so I'll find out more then. Thank Lee!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

poor guy  good luck with him!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sit, Down, Speak, Shake, Stand (he sits like a bunny). He's great. Would make someone a very good obedience dog. Still not up for adoption.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WHO changed the forum? These pictures are huge!!! and there is a link to "report the image"...


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

hes a handsome guy. hopefully everything works out. my buddy gives his commands in Slov which is pretty impressive to see when he works bite training full speed with the dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Correction....Maxx is only 2 yrs old!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7307798.118382.143419142359525&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7307798.118382.143419142359525&type=1&theater


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Oh Lee...this guy was one hot mess the first time I saw him. You couldn't even get near the kennel. Snarling, lunging. He came in with over 150 porcupine quills everywhere, including thru his tongue and sinuses. The owners were going to try to remove them with pliers because they wouldn't pay $500 for a vet to do it. So the shelter agreed to take them out and they were supposed to come get him the next day...and never showed up.
> 
> So you have a dog in pain and in a strange place...a dog that was used as a guard dog because "that's what they are for".
> 
> ...


Very inspirational  Can't wait to share my experiences with you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> is he young enough to be rehabbed as a police dog or narcotics dog??? I have a friend who is a state trooper who has donated a couple of dogs to LE/SAR who were started as narcotics dog / tracking dogs - a dog with some basics could be desireable to a small force ....
> 
> Lee


Lee - I was wrong. He is 2 yrs old. Were you able to contact your friend?


----------

